# Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

*Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*

Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.

I would not say that I am a coppersmith, as there is a lot that I don't know about the process. I am almost completely self-taught, so there is bound to be a lot I haven't learned yet. I bought two old reprinted books on the subject of coppersmithing, and I think I could have written them myself, as they weren't much help.

I read an article in some magazine a few years back talking about making copper strap hinges for an Arts & Crafts Sideboard. If anyone knows the article I am talking about, please send me the reference, so that I can include it. I think it might have been WOOD magazine, but it has been too long ago, and I can't find my copy of the article any more.

What I hope to do here is to demonstrate how simple and quick it can be to make something that would take almost as much time on dial-up internet service to get online and order from a catalog. And, I can tell the customer that I made the handle! Even with the photography work I was doing, this handle only took me a little over an hour from concept to fully installed. Quicker than looking at hardware catalog pages on the internet!

This project, the Tilt-Front Laptop Computer Desk, that I am finishing up now, has been a fun project for me, and so I wanted to wrap it up by crafting my own finger pull handle.

It is really very easy to do, and so I took several photos during the process to document the steps.

I'm hoping that other Jocks will try making their own door pulls, and stop buying that imported pig iron stuff. Handmade woodworking deserves better, at least that is my opinion. Did I actually say that? oh, my.

- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -
"Ok, tools let's get to work."

The first step is to develop a template. 
Here I am showing my idea of what the cut out copper should look like:









- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -

The template cut out. I just us an old manila folder for the template material. Use everything to it's end, Al Gore says. So, I try to do that, and recycled a manila folder. (ssshhhh, but not because he says it, despite his new medal.)

I just draw around it with a magic marker straight onto the copper sheeting:










- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -
The copper that I am using is something I found at a salvage yard, but this one piece has lasted for several projects over the past 4-5 years. This sheet measures a little under 1/8" thick. I could use a caliper to get you the exact thickness, but it really doesn't matter, and I was too lazy to walk over to the tool box and get the caliper. I have about 4-5 different thickness of copper plate, from about 20 guage, all the way up to 1/2" thick. This way, I can pretty much make what I need to make for a handle.









- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -

After the lines have been drawn on the copper sheet, I just cut it out carefully with my bandsaw. This is just my normal wood saw, a 14" Delta style bandsaw. The blade is just a normal bandsaw blade. The copper doesn't seem to harm the blades much, and the alternative is a hacksaw, which I used to do, before I read in a magazine that I could cut copper and brass with my bandsaw.









- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -
Almost have it cut out:









- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -
Next, I just smooth out the bandsaw cuts on my benchtop sander. I keep a small spray bottle with water in it handy, and when the copper gets too hot to hold, I just cool it off with the misting bottle. If I move quickly, I only need to cool it a couple times to get all of the edges sanded. Could be that my finger tip callouses help also. I do know that those callouses don't help me to french braid a six year old girl's hair!










- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -

To get the pesky inside radius smooth, I use the trusty Dremel handtool with a small drum sander tip. I was careful when laying out my template, making the radius big enough that I could easily sand it with this tip. Thinking ahead again, scary huh?










- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -
The next step is to soften the copper.

I don't know where I learned this, but I think it might have been in a Flintlock Rifle video I bought a few years back by Herschel Howse. It is a great video, by the way.

The copper is heated with a simple propane torch. I have a twin bottle and gas handpiece for oxy/acetylene, but since this piece is so small, I didn't figure I needed to go to all the trouble of unburying my gas bottle set.

I heat the copper up until is glows Red (hard to see in a photograph), or as close to Red as I let it get before I get impatient and move quickly to quench it in cold water.

This quench action in copper does the opposite of carbon steel, in that the quick quenching softens the copper, making it more maleable.

As I work it and peen the surface, I will reheat it two more times to resoften it.









- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -
Quenching:










- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -
Next is the peening process. I don't do anything fancy, just use the round end of a ball peen hammer. I have several of these types of hammers, so I just grab the first one I run onto when searching for a ball peen hammer.

What I am looking for here is mostly cosmetic, but I use the peening to also help start the bending of the handle that I am after. Hit on one side, and it curls up, hit on the other, and it flattens down again, pretty simple, huh?

I do have a piece of railroad iron I use for an anvil, and also a bench vise with an anvil surface on it. But, since this process will be over before I could dig either of those tools out, I just use the top of my Grizzly table saw. I have to be careful, as the ball peen is hard enough to leave little peen dents in the top of the tablesaw also, and I don't want that.










- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -
After this peening process the first time, I reheat and quench before trying to bend the handle.
(not photographed)

- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -
Now, I need to start forming the bend in the handle. Nothing fancy again, just an open vise. This vise is the one that my dad gave me when he built a workbench for my bedroom back when I was about 8 years old. Really, it was in my bedroom. I still use the workbench, and vise today, and the pine wood in the vise are still the same pieces he fitted it with. Thanks again Dad.










- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -
Still working on the bend. This time I am hammering around a cold chisel, while the copper piece is held in the vise. Simple, eh?










- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -
I reheated and quenched again, and the finished the bend. (Not photographed)

Now, I am ready to buff the stains out, and so I just use a Klingspor Sanding mop in a benchtop drill press. I use the medium speed, so that I can still hold onto the piece safely. I could use pliers to hold it, but it would leave scratches in the finish, so I use my fingers.










- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -
After the buffing, I just simply install the handle, by mortising it into the door. I didn't take time to show how that is done. Why? Well, some magazine pays an author at least every month to show how to do that again, and they take better photos than I do with one hand, while I work with the other.

To make the mortise, I just use a Bosch Colt router with a 1/8" down-cut spiral bit, and free hand out the mortise, up close to my line. I finish out the line by making it straight with a chisel and whittling knife.

(not photographed)

Installed, the handle is just too big. I look at it from several angles, and decide to draw with a magic marker, a cut line, to make it smaller, and fit the style I want better.










- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -
To make the new cut line, I just go back to the bandsaw, then the disc sander, and then peen the edge again with the hammer. In about 5 minutes, we are to a different look that I like better.










- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -

I didn't take time to photograph the punching and drilling, and counterboring of the mounting holes. I figured that was pretty self-explanatory.

(not photographed)
- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -

Here is the handle the way it looks installed.









- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -
Here is another view, showing the mounting screws. To match the copper, I would love to find copper screws. I could also make them, or use nails made from copper wire. But, I just don't think that copper is tough enough to be a screw. I have made my own copper bolts out of wire before, and just wasn't happy with the performance life of the threads. So, I use steel screws, but spray paint the heads with a Krylon "Hammered Copper" Spray Paint.










- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -

One last shot of the finished cabinet with the handle installed.










Now, the whole desk in the photo. 









- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -
There is a bookcase that sits on top of the desk, that I have not shown here. I will show the whole set up in the project posting, coming next week probably.

- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -

Oh, there is one thing I forgot. I always inscribe my signature, date, and "USA" on the back of the handle. Some refinisher in the future, would be scratching his head looking at catalogs to try and find a match to it otherwise.

Here are a few photos of other copper hardware I have created:










- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -










- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -










- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -










- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -









- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - -

If you want to see some of my other Hammered Copper Hardware pieces, check out these projects:
1) Side Tables: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/44
2) Coffee Table: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/45
3) Orchid Plant Stand: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/31
4) Entertainment Center: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59
5) Lamp Art: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/41

- - - - --- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - --- - 
If you would like to read more about this project, please see the following blogs:
1) http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/decoustudio/blog/2148
2) http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/decoustudio/blog/2101
3) http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/decoustudio/blog/2163

Thanks for reading along, send me your questions,
Mark DeCou
www.decoustudio.com

(This writing, photos, drawings, design, and sketches, are copyrighted by M.A. DeCou 10-12-2007, any use of this material is restricted without the express written authorization of the Author. Thanks for your help.)


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


Nicely detailed article. Thanks! I'll have to keep my eye open for some copper.


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


I am with Dennis on this one. I will have to keep my eyes open for some copper. Great presentation as well.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


The finishing of the carving turned out quite nice, Mark! You did get the contrast just right.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark.this is a really great blog of how to's. The end result is exceptional and functional as well. Nice detail


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


why that looks so EASY!!!

Great blog and excellent photo journey. Thank you.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


Excellent touch Mark. I wanted some wrought iron pulls for my entertainment center and settled for making my own out of #6 AWG copper wire. They all turned out nice and I saved a wad of money as well.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


One question… How much did it sell for?


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


Oh Obi: Spoken like a true Pro. "Show me the Money!"

Answer: not enough! But, there is never enough, the money seems to run down a drain. It is amazing how much it costs to live, even with no car payments and no mortgage, not going out to eat, shopping at Aldi's for groceries…......

Thanks everyone. I'm getting ready to start the Carved Desk Chair to go with the desk, and then a really cool walnut bookcase with carving on it. Stay Tuned….....

Thanks for your comments and questions.


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


Dadoo: show us a photo of your copper handle, I'd love to see what you did. If you have already posted it, what is the link?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark;

Nice work, and well documented!

My father was a master plumber, but not the stereotypical type with the butt crack etc… I apprenticed under him for a number of years. He was a perfectionist, and I think he should have chosen another vocation, like cabinetmaker, so his work wouldn't be hidden in a wall or ceiling. Perfection for sure.

He was also a coppersmith, and would do some really incredible things. I have some experience in this, but certainly no where near his degree. Still, it's fun to play with on occasion.

Lately, my metal work has been limited to making ezee-feeds, which other than making nice welds, has no arisitic rewards. Actually, it's a real pain to be making them, as it's getting out of control.

But , it's nice to see some artistic metal work for a change.

Thanks,

Lee


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


Nice Job!!May have to try my hand in some metal working.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


OK…This is the first time I've tried to paste pics in a blog…bear with me and hope they come out. (They didn't but the links did…I need more time to practice. Maybe later.)

I wanted something rustic, in the line of wrought iron, to use as door pulls for my entertainment center. Since what I found is expensive (to the tune of $10.00 each), I took their ideas and created my own. I figured the first step would be to practice with soft copper and then decided I like this better! I then sprayed them with flat black enamel and just as quickly wiped them off, to give them an aged look. As you can also see, they're "pinned" through one hole in the door. Simple installation!


__
https://flic.kr/p/1568400993


__
https://flic.kr/p/1568385649


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


Dadoo, right click the photo you want to embed, select properties and use the URL in the address property.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


Very nice Mark. I've picked up some brass at the salvage yard but never picked up any copper. I guess i should have done that.

A very nice handle.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


Mark, you have inspired me. 
This stuff is right on for a tinkerer like me.
I can hardly wait to try your technique.
Great details.

Bob


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


Mark, you have inspired me. 
This stuff is right on for a tinkerer like me.
I can hardly wait to try your technique.
Great details.

Bob


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


Thanx Wayne!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


Mark.

Thanks for this post. I am very curious about metal working and making hardware. This is inspirational for me. I have an extra little bandsaw (benchtop), metal vise, and extra drill press that I think about setting up as a metal work area.

There is a book called Craftman Inlay and Hardware that has patterns for traditional Stickley hardware. It made now sense to me before seeing this post.

Also: your carved panel pieces are amazing and add another dimension to your work. I really am impressed by this work. Keep up the good work.

John


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


Bought a little hobby copper at Blick art supplies. Thanks for the inspiration, Mark. I took jewelry making classes in high school and still have the tools, but never really entertained using them or whatever skills I might have retained in the intervening 35 years for woodworking applications.

Just a side safety note for LJs that might take on ferrous metals (iron and steel). Make sure you have cleaned up the sawdust before grinding. And disconnect any dedicated dust collection from grinding tools when you are shaping iron or steel. Don't use your bandsaw with these metals. 
And if you are thinking about using your chopsaw to dock that length of brass piano hinge, make sure it's not brass plated steel. That one I learned the hard way. Not so good on the carbide teeth


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


Mark, You remind me of a man in the Bible:

"1 Kings 7:13-14 And king Solomon sent and fetched *Hiram* out of Tyre. He was a widow's son of the tribe of Naphtali, and his father was a man of Tyre, a worker in brass: and *he was filled with wisdom, and understanding, and cunning to work all works in brass.* And he came to king Solomon, and wrought all his work.

You are most certainly gifted in these things as well. Thanks for sharing your work with us!


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


To those that have been inspired to do some metal work because of this blog entry, I say, "Hurray!" 
My time with the camera and keyboard has been justified. Now, go forth and multiply, taking photos and showing us all your worked deeds.

Tom: Rats. I had taken a personal vow to stay off of LJ for the month of November until I had my work done. I even went so far as to tell Karson and Dennis about it ahead of time so that they wouldn't worry about my absence, ask me about it, and cause me to break my vow. But, as things go, I am waiting on customer approval right now, this minute, so I was reading email notifications, and found your comment.

I read your comment and tried to smile and walk away, BUT I couldn't.

Oh yea, #3,579: "You might be lumberjock if you can't stay away from the LJ Community!"

Tom, that is quite a compliment. I think it is the same verse that Down-Under Don gave me a few months back also. Many years ago I studied that verse and it hit "home" that possessing the skills to work materials into beautiful things is a gift from God.

Another set of verses that I found that told the same story is in Exodus 31:1-6

"Then the LORD said to Moses, "See, I have chosen Bezalel son of Uri, the son of Hur, of the tribe of Judah, and *I have filled him with the Spirit of God, with skill, ability and knowledge in all kinds of crafts-to make artistic designs for work in gold, silver and bronze, to cut and set stones, to work in wood, and to engage in all kinds of craftsmanship.* Moreover, I have appointed Oholiab son of Ahisamach, of the tribe of Dan, to help him. *Also I have given skill to all the craftsmen to make everything *I have commanded you: (NIV)

I can't claim the Gift as anything to be boastful about. In fact, I can hide it and let it fall away with age, it is my choice. Either use it and grow in it, or shelve it and waste it.

Back in 1995 when I was studying this verse hard, I decided to embrace what I was made to do, and forget about making money, or fame, or running someone else's big corporate organization. These "other" things were strong goals for me in the years from 1987-1995. I had little, to none, success at it, but it was still a goal. I made enemies at every turn trying to obtain my own success, at their expense. Some of them, even told me that. One of them is named Mike, and he lives in Houston. Not many weeks go by that I don't remember his comment to me, and the pain I had caused him. I hope to never repeat that again to anyone.

It wasn't long after I studied the verses in Exodus and accepted the gift, that I asked God to use me in those skills, and make a path for me. Then a few weeks later, I was quite surprised by being demoted in my corporate job. Then, other steps happened, and then I was surprised again in March of 1997, as I was on my own doing "it" full time. My head was swimming for sure.

Someday I could write a self-help book called, "How Not to Succeed in Your Career," I'd know it by heart.

I have spent many hours contemplating old Bezalel & Hiram. I have wondered how many times they struggled with the lack of success at their work, their sore and aching bodies from the hard hours of work, the many years they waited in obscurity…....gathering the skill and wisdom.

Until that glorious day that each one was "Called" into action by the Words of Moses, or Solomon.

I have also wondered how God must have removed everything else in their schedules, so that they were both ready at that fateful moment to say, "yes sir." There is a lot to ponder while working alone 8-12 hours a day, 6 days a week in a little hut, I call a shop.

I used to think that everyone had this skill and ability. But, why would I think that?

Well, I grew up in a home where my dad and mom both did all sorts of functional artwork. Dad had a big shop with lots of tools, and went to town everyday to teach woodworking to kids, and mom always had a sewing machine spread out on a big table making something pretty for our house, or for one of us to wear, or carving, or ….......

So, it was natural to just think that everyone had a house like that, and that ability.

But, as I've gotten older, and slightly more mature, I have realized the truth that God dispenses the abilities to work all mediums of art. But, there is a catch. The catch seems to be in the reason for this special gifting.

Once I had that established in my mind, the bigger hurdle has been to realize that Hiram and Bezalel did NOT do it for their OWN glory, but rather for God's glory.

I have a guess that it took many years for that lesson to hit home, so that they were ready when the "call" came to them, while they were working in their shops. "What, God wants me?" "Yes, sir, uh, just let me get my tools, and a lunch sack, a jar of water, and my hat, and …...."

So, that is my goal for the rest of my days, whether they be long, or short, but to use His skills for His glory, or not at all. It sounds easy to say, but it has been hard to do.

I hope to someday be described best by verses such as Romans 5:8 & Galatians 2:20.

Much appreciation, and back to the silence and work.
Mark
(Colossians 2:5)


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


Mark,

Glad you came out of hibernation to share those thoughts with us. You are absolutely right. It's not for us to glorify OURSELVES with our abilities, but God.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mark, for your work, your pictures, and your writing!


----------



## Dave08 (Mar 30, 2010)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


The article you referenced in the beginning is called "Hammer Your Own Copper Hardware" from American Woodworker Aug 1999.


----------



## Nels (Dec 10, 2013)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


I've always made some hardware, but until recently I always used brass or steel. Copper is HARD to find. You can get pieces off the internet, but it's expensive. Thinner stuff is used for flashing on expensive homes, and if you don't mind the work, you can use copper pipe. Copper pipe is thicker than flashing. I looked all over Atlanta and found 1/4" thick. 
Exodus 31:3-5 makes you want to see what they made!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


Just found this old post ,a very fine blog and super detail,plus an amazing piece of furniture ,like all of your work Mark


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

decoustudio said:


> *Making Your Own Hardware, a Hammered Copper Finger Pull for the Tilt Front Laptop Computer Desk*
> 
> Over the past few years, I have had the chance to build my own door handles out of copper for several commissioned art-furniture pieces. This is something I enjoy doing, and it gives my work another niche to offer.
> 
> ...


ha, I'd forgotten about this old posting. Thanks guys for refreshing my mind and commenting again. Copper is indeed hard to find as a scrap item, and the days of picking it up cheap are gone, but I still stumble onto it from time to time. I did a Weather Vane Arrow for a guy awhile back using some old flashing that he salvaged off of an old house.

Anything that is copper, I save, whether it's flashing, nails, pipe, pipe fittings, door trim, pennies, wire, etc. I've made jewelry out of the wire, and all kinds of things with the scrap pieces. Lately, Lead has been hard to come by also. All of these materials have been hard to gather for free since everyone seems to know now that they worth something.

Now, my advice about "materials" is pretty short and sweet, "the material is the cheapest part of it, no matter what you paid for it." Meaning, that the labor cost involved far exceeds the material cost in everything I build. So, even if it's expensive to buy new, it's cheaper in the overall picture than scrounging around and using material that needs a lot of work to make it look good, or work for the purpose. So, The last few years I've gone to ordering online sheet material when I need it for a project, and onlinemetals.com has served me very well (I'm not getting a penny for advertising for them).

I have done quite a bit of playing in copper, brass, and silver since I first wrote this blog post, and although I've learned some things and gotten better at it, I don't know that I would necessarily change any of the text or photos, they still seem to serve the purpose of what this world is scrambling for….namely FREE technical information from skilled people.

A future project I want to build in the Charles Rohlfs style will require me to hammer out well-crafted copper door hinges, so that's my next technical hurdle on the horizon of working in copper.

These days, I can't afford to spend time doing these kinds of free internet posts, so I quit doing it several years ago, but I have not yet gone back and taken the skill-based blogs down that I wrote previously. But, I might, so if you want the data now, you should probably print it now.

When my photo account website quit a few years back, many of my old posting photos went offline, and so some of the old postings are without their photos. Sure, it would be nice to reload all of those old photos and clean up the blog posts so that people could see the photos with the text….and when I get time to do that monumental effort I'll do it. Until then, I'm sorry about that.

Thanks,
Mark A. DeCou


----------

